

Don’t do it – The gimmicks developers use to make their apps stickier - bwertz
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/18/dont-do-it-the-bad-things-developers-do-to-make-their-apps-stickier/

======
betelnut
There's also "make deleting an account so difficult that most people won't
bother."

